# Double nuc manufacturers?



## ktg (Feb 28, 2017)

I've bought Palmer style double nucs from Humble Abodes and I've been happy with them, but the shipping is killing me. Better Bee is even worse. I inquired at Mann Lake and they said they have no plans to offer double nucs. Is there any company that produces a Palmer style double nuc in the Western US or one that offers free shipping like Mann Lake? Even just the proper size 4 frame box would be great.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Brushy Mountain sells them. They offer free shipping over $150.
https://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Resource-Hive


----------



## Alex Madsen (Aug 26, 2018)

Agreed, shipping is a killer for double nucs. We should start a campaign to get Mann Lake to produce them. In the meantime, I am thinking of making my own with my CNC router. I got my first one from humble abodes.

Maby Mike Palmer will be kind enough to share his source. 

Alex


----------



## TNValleyBeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

Why not just make your own divider for the deep? Look up Beeline apiaries and woodware, they have a place out west and may make a custom size 4 frame nuc if you ask. They have done custom orders for me from their Michigan shop.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Dang, I'm ashamed to have suggested BM. Humble Abodes has really good pricing on their woodenware. How bad can shipping be?


----------



## ktg (Feb 28, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> Dang, I'm ashamed to have suggested BM. Humble Abodes has really good pricing on their woodenware. How bad can shipping be?


Shipping approx doubles the price.


----------



## ktg (Feb 28, 2017)

TNValleyBeeK said:


> Why not just make your own divider for the deep? Look up Beeline apiaries and woodware, they have a place out west and may make a custom size 4 frame nuc if you ask. They have done custom orders for me from their Michigan shop.


I do make my own divided deeps using deeps from Mann Lake. The 4 frame boxes are the ones I'm really needing. I'll have to look up Beeline.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

It would be simple to narrow the end pieces of mann lakes unassembled nuc boxes since they are rabbeted joints. https://www.mannlakeltd.com/unassembled-nuc-box-select-grade


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Alex Madsen said:


> Agreed, shipping is a killer for double nucs. We should start a campaign to get Mann Lake to produce them. In the meantime, I am thinking of making my own with my CNC router. I got my first one from humble abodes.
> 
> Maby Mike Palmer will be kind enough to share his source.
> 
> Alex


Pretty sure Palmer makes his own, like many others do.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I could see just pushing 5 frame nucs together and doing something to keep them stable --strapping the whole stack or using hive staples on the bottom boards.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have the Amish make mine.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I wanted one of those from Brushy Mountain in August but the budget was tight so I didn't order. And now it is too late


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

These are not hard to make with a regular deep. Build the bottom board with a center divider. Here is mine fresh off the saw.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

clyderoad said:


> Pretty sure Palmer makes his own, like many others do.


Exactly. I don't see how folks can afford woodenware from the supply houses.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

I made some a while back by cutting full-sized brood boxes Mann-Lake had on special offer (with free delivery - when they were over here trying to break into the UK market) in half(*), and then adding sides. This proved to be a very cheap and quick way of making half-width nuc boxes. But then M-L pulled out, the supply of uber-cheap boxes dried up, and so now I make my own from scratch.
LJ

(*) half, less the thickness of the side to be added - for butt joints.


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

This is exactly what i am doing. cutting down mann lake deep boxes from the mill run sale. I set my tablesaw fence at 4 1/16" and trim the ends of the box to cut a section out of the center with the handle and then glue the 2 halfs together. This lets me use the finger joints that are already there. I will glue a cleat on each end to serve as a handle. Plus i can use the center section i cut out to make 2-4 frame nucs or mating nucs so there is no waste. I will probably order another batch this next year and continue doing this. The mill run boxes i have gotten have all been good some trimming on the box joints is needed at times but they are very serviceable and at 8.95 each they are pretty dang cheap. i ordered 40 deeps and am making 3 sets of 4x4x4 double nucs and using the rest for brood boxes to try and grow my apiary this year.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

thesecurityeagle said:


> These are not hard to make with a regular deep. Build the bottom board with a center divider. Here is mine fresh off the saw.
> View attachment 44589


A router cut to the same depth as the frame rest and a 3/8" ply divider and a center divider on the bottom board. I put a cheap plastic queen excluder on top to keep queens separate. The bees of the divided cluster that forms get along perfectly and augment each other.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Michael Palmer said:


> Exactly. I don't see how folks can afford woodenware from the supply houses.


Michael, I love the concept of overwintering nucs, using them as brood factories, etc. But in your opinion what is the advantage of the divided bottom box? Why not 2 standard 4 or 5 frame nucs stacked 2 high, pushed together with opposing entrances? I have several of the divided boxes I use for making splits, mating nucs, etc. but I've never taken the time to make the boxes that would go on top. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

MP >>> "Exactly. I don't see how folks can afford woodenware from the supply houses"..

Its easy Mike you just work 2 jobs. I make some myself but just call Stewart at Shastina Millwork I have purchased a few hundred from them the last several years. Here's a though too. Sit down and calculate the cost of materials sometime involved in buying the lumber or modifying deeps yourself. Glue, staples, primer a couple coats of paint. My time has become much more valuable over the last 5-6 years so I have learnt to negotiate some items and cost them out. Shastina even sent me a couple pallets assembled, primed and painted nuc boxes. Their boxes are very good.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

ktg

Shastina is in Oregon by the way. Get a quote on freight to the closest terminal to where you live and pick them up.


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

Consider building 5 over 5 nucs, they are cheap to build and overwinter just as good as the doubles. Maybe better, no transfer of disease and mites. Making splits in the spring is easy too. If you want doubles just push the 5 over 5s together.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

thesecurityeagle said:


> These are not hard to make with a regular deep. Build the bottom board with a center divider. Here is mine fresh off the saw.
> View attachment 44589


Could I make it with a movable divider, so one side 3 frames and one 5? You are giving me ideas....

MJC where can I find a pic of a 5 over 5 - or is it just standard 5 frame nucs stacked (I have 2 hives in a stack of nucs right now, with a feeder box between them.)


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

I get the buying is cheaper than building thing, but I'm not running tons of them. Last winter I got together with a buddy who has a great basement shop and we knocked some out in an evening. Another evening for assembly and painting. Fun winter work and an excuse to hang with a friend for a while.


----------



## JJBee723 (Dec 14, 2018)

See if you can find a local wood worker to make the box. I have the Brushy Mountain box and will send you photos if you need. Bottom line, the BMB is just a deep with 2 4 frames over it. its the divided bottom board that gets tricky.


----------



## JJBee723 (Dec 14, 2018)

I just found one...
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/support-hive-m60035
Free shipping on this one. Price is not great but better then some


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Support hive, or resource hive....a rose by any other name


----------



## JJBee723 (Dec 14, 2018)

Michael Palmer said:


> Support hive, or resource hive....a rose by any other name


Mr. Palmer,
Many bee keepers here, including myself, consider you to be the foremost living expert on the double NUC box (D-NUC). Given this, what improvements would you like to see made in the double NUC box? I have a woodworking friend who is going to build my D-NUC boxes from the ground up, and any input you have would be treasured knowledge. I am just starting out and am just in it to have fun. 

Jason


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Michael Palmer said:


> Support hive, or resource hive....a rose by any other name [/QUOTE
> 
> Let’s choose a flower better for the bees than a rose. Linden, maybe, or black locust. Sumac, milkweed, oldenrod or aster...
> 
> Roses have their place, but not on a beekeeping website.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Give Valley Bee Supply a call- they’ve done some custom work for me. 

Shipping is expensive- if you buy enough to ship freight it gets cheaper.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

JJBee723 said:


> I just found one...
> https://www.dadant.com/catalog/support-hive-m60035
> Free shipping on this one. Price is not great but better then some


I bought one of these a couple of weeks ago when they had their 10% off sale, so one was $99 delivered. It looks fine, uses rabbet joints throughout (I am not sure if this is standad for Dadant, I have never bout a box from them). I think it will work fine.


----------

